# growling??



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Honestly, if he's not willing to work with a trainer, it's going to be a tough situation and it may not be the right dog for you. If handled incorrectly, the aggression will often get worse. I'd contact a local Golden rescue agency and see if they can help. This dog needs to be with somebody in a position to work with him to try and resolve the issue. A house with 4 and 5 yr old kids is not a place I'd want to see new pet owners "wing it" while trying to help a dog with an aggression problem. Any chance the husband will change his mind?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

An obedience class could help. Bonding for you both etc. 

It is scary to hear about a 7 month old shelter golden that growls at people.
Hopefully some trainers will give you advice. 

Is she crated?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

*he does not want to invest any more time/money into her.*

Any *MORE* time an money? You've only had the dog a week. Does he realize a dog is an expense? What happens if the dog gets sick? Just wondering out loud if he fully realizes what he's gotten himself into -- and if he's willing to take care of what will need to be done throughout this dog's life?


----------



## vickeym (Aug 19, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> *he does not want to invest any more time/money into her.*
> 
> Any *MORE* time an money? You've only had the dog a week. Does he realize a dog is an expense? What happens if the dog gets sick? Just wondering out loud if he fully realizes what he's gotten himself into -- and if he's willing to take care of what will need to be done throughout this dog's life?


We adopted an adult golden last year, she became really sick and we had her emergency treated and then treated at our local vet, she ended up dying after two weeks of us trying to save her life. 

We adopted this pup and had to take her to the vet the next day because she was having bloody liquid stools, very often, that was quite an expense as well. We do know what it costs to have a dog, but in the last four months we have spent around 2000, and he is just done spending for an animal at this time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I understand your DH and money situation. Whatever you do, please do not return her to the shelter, she would be put to sleep, especially if you told them about the growling and snapping.

If you decide she has to go, please contact the Golden Retriever rescues in your area. FQ is right, she needs to be in a home with someone who can work with her to correct this behaviour.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

IMO the decision to deal with a dog with resource guarding issues, is one where EVERYONE has to be on board. There is much at stake...the safety of your kids...the life of the dog...If the _both_ of the adults in the family are not willing or able to spend money/time without resenting the dog...then she should be placed in a rescue before she bites -of course fully disclosing her predispositon food guarding to the rescue (its only fair to the rescue so they can carefully screen the new family).

I have a food guarding dog - is not easy and requires an action plan that everyone in the family has to follow.
Food aggression can be managed, but is one of those things that you will have to be aware of, and be prepared to deal with, her whole life....

In the meantime..
No food around the dog...no snacking in the living room...no dog under the table...no dog in the ktichen while cooking...all food eaten at the table...
Children are not to be left alone with the dog...
Please dont aggressively dominate the dog with tone of voice or physical actions...trust me it makes it worse...
If you do decide to work with a behaviorist...get references and insist on a positive traning philosophy.....


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

It seems clear to me that you are worried for the safety of your small children. It is obvious that your pup has shown this behaviour previously, probably causing her to be sent to the shelter the first time. This is a problem that somebody else got rid of rather than deal with, and the dog does not know any better, she has been able to show what is natural behaviour for a dominant dog, without being checked. 

The previous advice I would agree with, in that do not feed any treats for the time being, mealtimes should be dog free, maybe get some advice from someone who can be on the end of the phone or 'in person'. Do not leave her food down all the time, remove if not eaten after say 10 minutes, do not acknowledge her when you enter the house after being away, do not allow her on the furniture, go through doors before her. Mostly, the more aloof you are with her, the more she will understand that you are higher ranking. All these things are exerting yourself over her in the 'pack'. Trust me it works, it's showing her in a language she understands that she is the underdog and you (including the children) are above her in the rankings. This behavioural stuff is also totaly non-confrontational, which should lead to lower blood pressure all round. I'm sure she's a really nice dog underneath, she just needs to be shown her place


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

tanyac said:


> It is obvious that your pup has shown this behaviour previously, probably causing her to be sent to the shelter the first time.


Actually, it's quite possible that the guarding behavior was learned while AT the shelter. Not uncommon at all for shelter dogs to come out as guarders- especially if they were penned with another dog while in the shelter.

Resource guarding can be improved/corrected, but there always has to be an element of management involved. Even once you think you've solved the problem, you have to be willing to not tempt fate and set the dog up to potentially fail. As Mary said, it's a lifetime commitment and the entire family has to be on board.

Hope you're able to find a trainer to help you. Wouldn't be fair to any of you to have to go it alone.

-Stephanie


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd like to know what has happened with this golden since it's been a week since the initial post?


----------

